# For those that have smith I/O's...



## -relk- (Jan 8, 2011)

Have you experienced any scratching on them? If so, how bad and what happened to cause them to scratch? Have you had any other problems with them?

I have heard some complaints in regards to them scratching easy, but many more compliments than complaints. I plan to baby the crap out of them, so I don't think mishandling them will be a problem, but accidents do happen. Just trying to get in some more opinions while I am researching some goggles. I have done a ton of searching in regards to this topic, but want some more information from those that have a pair of I/O's.

Note: This is for the I/O models, but I think that the same would apply for the I/Os models.

Also, please only post if you have personal experience with the goggles. Not that I don't value your input, but I am just looking for personal experience input, rather than what you have heard about them.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I used I/Os all last season, and didn't have any problems with scratching at all. I took good care of them, but wouldn't say I babied them either. Oil and fine dirt can get trapped between the lenses, and appear like hairline scratches, but simply rubbing them with your fingers while submersed in cold water then letting them air dry will get the clean and clear again.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have nothing but good things to say about my I/O's. 0 Scratches but I do take care of my stuff, because I bought it.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Love my I/O's, went through some trees that cut my face to shit, but the goggles came through fine.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

scratched my phenoms to shit when i face planted in the summer slush


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

No scratches on my Smith I/O's after a season (and I certainly did spend enough time falling on my face and in trees). I don't think they get scratched up any worse than other goggles...

(Not sure if it'll make you feel better, but since you can swap out the lenses easy, you wouldn't have to buy entirely new goggles anyway). 

Sorta off topic, but I used my dad's 30 year old Smith goggles for a while and I finally put a scratch/crack on them last season. Smith builds stuff to last in my experience.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Your question is a little odd. The lenses on smith I/O's are not any more or less resistant scratches than any of their other lenses with the same tint.

Spherical lenses do 'stick out' a bit more than 'cylindrical' lenses and goggles with minimalist-frames like the I/O will expose more of the lens than other frames to objects that might come into contact with them.

I have I/O's, Phenoms, and 2 pairs of Fuse goggles. There aren't scratches on any of them even though falling is my favorite pastime on the hill.


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

The biggest mistake I ever made was using my glove to rub the fog inside my lens. It left deep scratches, but that was my own fault as I was new to snowboarding at that time. Aside from that, no scratches ever since I learnt not to rub the inside with your fingers no matter what the situation was.


----------

